

Coding Horror: CAPTCHA is Dead, Long Live CAPTCHA! - sharksandwich
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001067.html

======
xirium
From the article: Solve failed OCR inputs

That can sometimes have unintended consequences because the words are unknown:
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tech-fun/rape-now-facebook-
captcha-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tech-fun/rape-now-facebook-captcha-pic/)

